# IS DONALD DEMENTED & CONFUSED?



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Embarrassing!

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Phfftt! Grrrrrrrrrr! Good grief! Whhaaat?!! Really?
*Edited to add:~ *The look of distaste on Mays face is priceless!!

WL


----------



## mikeyB

It’s either dementia of he’s pi***d all the time, and for sure he doesn’t drink. Ronald Reagan went the same way, but at least he was genial.

His short term memory is virtually non existent. He often says “I never said that” even when the evidence is in front of him, and constantly contradicts himself, sometimes in the same sentence. I don’t think he can remember what he has said, and he occasionally exhibits the thousand yard stare you sometimes see in demented folk. ( Best seen in the recent Kanye West pre lunch ‘conversation’.) And the rambling off the subject. It’s embarrassing at times.

It must be plain to see for many a specialist, but nobody dares to mention the possibility.


----------



## Amigo

mikeyB said:


> It’s either dementia of he’s pi***d all the time, and for sure he doesn’t drink. Ronald Reagan went the same way, but at least he was genial.
> 
> His short term memory is virtually non existent. He often says “I never said that” even when the evidence is in front of him, and constantly contradicts himself, sometimes in the same sentence. I don’t think he can remember what he has said, and he occasionally exhibits the thousand yard stare you sometimes see in demented folk. ( Best seen in the recent Kanye West pre lunch ‘conversation’.) And the rambling off the subject. It’s embarrassing at times.
> 
> It must be plain to see for many a specialist, but nobody dares to mention the possibility.



Many of the top, eminent psychiatrists in the US have been saying it for ages Mike.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch




----------



## Wirrallass

He's deffinitly lost the plot ~ that is if he ever had the plot in the first place!!!
What on earth 'possessed' the USA folk to vote him in is beyond comprehension!!! He's not a patch on Obama!

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Unbelievable See the newscaster at the end of the video as she's in fits of laughter

WL


----------



## Eddy Edson

But his doctor said he was the healthiest presidential candidate in the history of the multiverse!

OK, so the guy looked like Dr Wossisname from Independence Day & he is now Trump's former doctor & he says Trump dictated the letter anyway. But surely it counts for something????

If 40%+ of Americans didn't actually approve of him & if he weren't undermining centuries of human progress & radically destabilising the fragile world order & if it weren't too much like laughing at the disabled, he'd be the most entertaining President ever.


----------



## Wirrallass

Sane or insane? That is the question!!

WL


----------



## Hepato-pancreato




----------



## Wirrallass

Hepato-pancreato said:


> View attachment 10118


----------



## mikeyB

Bush, of course, blamed Iraq for 9/11, notwithstanding the fact that most of the terrorists involved came from Saudi Arabia. And Sadam Hussein, while no angel, had kept a lid on sectarian conflict in Iraq, and kept religion out of politics. Now look what’s happened.

Trump claims he is a businessman (though seven bankruptcies suggest otherwise), so he weighs arms deals as an equal of moral judgement of Saudi Arabia assassinating  or imprisoning critics, or killing Yemeni citizens. No one else thinks that. Apart from our government. Of course, the Saudis are imitating Putin. Trump, alone, offered no criticism of Putin sending agents out into the world to kill critics. Never will, because they bailed out his last bankruptcy.


----------



## Wirrallass

CONCERN FOR HIS MENTAL HEALTH INCREASES





WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Contused

The best outcome?


----------



## Wirrallass

Contused said:


> The best outcome?


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## mikeyB

When you watch all this stuff, you wonder why nobody, including the GOP, haven’t realised he’s bonkers and unsafe. He’s got his little fingers on the nuclear button. Will the Generals belay that order? More to the point, have they been told to belay that order?


----------



## WHT

Insult to dementia! He is a complete and utter a***wipe!


----------



## Amigo

He’s a deluded, self serving narcissist with poor intellect, zero empathy and no capacity for consequential thinking but he appeals to the xenophobes who populate the gun totting areas of America and still think the world is flat. His rousing rhetoric of hate plays nicely to the xenophobic, racist, misogynistic, ‘good old boys’ who simply can’t see that he doesn’t care about them at all but fuels their prejudices to keep him in power.

He’s probably the most dangerous and dysfunctional POTUS ever elected. Most of his signs of dementia are actually boredom. He’d rather be twitting or playing golf (and is safer left on the golf course than the Oval Office!).


----------



## Hepato-pancreato

New band!


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Amigo

Let’s hope the American voters come to their senses today!


----------



## Wirrallass

Amigo said:


> Let’s hope the American voters come to their senses today!


...and God help those who do for everyones sake!

WL


----------



## grovesy

I doubt they will.


----------



## Martin Canty

grovesy said:


> I doubt they will.


We shall see today... It's polling day for the mid-terms & there is a very good chance that the Republicans may lose control of the House (of Congress).


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Martin Canty said:


> We shall see today... It's polling day for the mid-terms & there is a very good chance that the Republicans may lose control of the House (of Congress).




let's hope so!


----------



## grovesy

Martin Canty said:


> We shall see today... It's polling day for the mid-terms & there is a very good chance that the Republicans may lose control of the House (of Congress).


I know it is polling day I watch CNN most days and even here in the UK it has been all the US politics .


----------



## Eddy Edson

grovesy said:


> I know it is polling day I watch CNN most days and even here in the UK it has been all the US politics .



Best site for the mid-terms, if you're up for some wonkiness: https://fivethirtyeight.com/politics/


----------



## Eddy Edson

Mid-terms - twitter-handles for the best election wonks ...

https://twitter.com/Nate_Cohn    NY Times' quant
https://twitter.com/ForecasterEnten   CNN quant
https://twitter.com/NateSilver538  Quant guru's guru
https://twitter.com/SeanTrende  Real Clear Politics' quant
https://twitter.com/Redistrict  Decision Desk quant
https://twitter.com/maggieNYT  NYT's mistress of all she surveys & White House lead

Fantasy heaven: The theatre of both houses controlled by Dem's versus Trump ...


----------



## Eddy Edson

A few hours in to the elections, and it's pretty clear Trump will be claiming "victory". Maybe the Dems can still squeak to control of the House, but it's looking a bit iffy & no sign of a "wave".


----------



## Wirrallass

Eddy Edson said:


> A few hours in to the elections, and it's pretty clear Trump will be claiming "victory". Maybe the Dems can still squeak to control of the House, but it's looking a bit iffy & no sign of a "wave".


Thanks for an update Eddy but Oh nooooo! We didn't want to hear this newsWhat are the USA voters thinking of? Are they all as quackers as he is?

WL


----------



## Eddy Edson

wirralass said:


> Thanks for an update Eddy but Oh nooooo! We didn't want to hear this newsWhat are the USA voters thinking of? Are they all as quackers as he is?
> 
> WL



Well, it ended up where everybody was predicting - Dems take the House, Repubs keep the Senate. Bit of a snooze really. Trump can claim victory because they didn't lose everything ... but the single most interesting thing might be the power of the House to independently subpoena anybody's tax records ....


----------



## Northerner

I was hoping they'd come to their senses and massively reject him  Still, it's something, at least  Someone said on telly the other day that this might be good for his 2020 prospects, as he'll now be able to 'blame' the Democrats if he doesn't get all his insane policies through


----------



## Eddy Edson

Northerner said:


> I was hoping they'd come to their senses and massively reject him  Still, it's something, at least  Someone said on telly the other day that this might be good for his 2020 prospects, as he'll now be able to 'blame' the Democrats if he doesn't get all his insane policies through



If the Dem's had won both houses, no doubt Trump would have tweeted that he's actually a Democrat, and taken credit for the victory


----------



## mikeyB

Well, he has been a big donor to Democrat funds in the past. That was before he was bonkers, mind. Or, at least, less bonkers.


----------



## Northerner

He could have left his hair at the hotel if he was that bothered about it


----------



## mikeyB

An incident that has resulted in ridicule in the US, and dismay at his disrespect of American soldiers in the Great War. They didn’t have the opportunity to skip off because it was raining. I don’t suppose Mrs Merkel missed him.


----------



## Amigo

More a ‘coiffure objector’ than a ‘conscientious objector’. The man is a total waste of hairspray (my original description would have required northerner to ban me!) 

I can’t bear him. He has no respect or empathy.

This is the military dodger who had 5 deferments to avoid the Vietnam War. 4 were for academic reasons (academic reasons? He’s as thick as a brick) and 1 was because he had a calcium build up in his heel!


----------



## Contused

An interesting link found in comments on Steve Bell's "If…" cartoons printed in the Grauniad recently:-

*Do not follow the link if you're likely to be offended by lavatorial humour*

A Crying Donald Trump Was Escorted Off Mar-A-Lago Golf Course After Accidentally Pooping His Pants


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## HOBIE

mikeyB said:


> Bush, of course, blamed Iraq for 9/11, notwithstanding the fact that most of the terrorists involved came from Saudi Arabia. And Sadam Hussein, while no angel, had kept a lid on sectarian conflict in Iraq, and kept religion out of politics. Now look what’s happened.
> 
> Trump claims he is a businessman (though seven bankruptcies suggest otherwise), so he weighs arms deals as an equal of moral judgement of Saudi Arabia assassinating  or imprisoning critics, or killing Yemeni citizens. No one else thinks that. Apart from our government. Of course, the Saudis are imitating Putin. Trump, alone, offered no criticism of Putin sending agents out into the world to kill critics. Never will, because they bailed out his last bankruptcy.


& what did Toney Blar Blar do ?   Good video


----------



## mikeyB

Blimey, Hobie, I made that comment in October. Don’t disagree with your sentiment, mind


----------



## Wirrallass

IS IT? REALLY? I MEAN...REALLY????


----------



## Wirrallass

What an uncanny resemblance!!!


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## HOBIE

A good set of priceless videos


----------



## Contused

*Baby Trump at Go Comics is often very amusing…*

For instance:


----------



## Contused

Trump appears in *The Independent Daily Cartoon from time to time…*


----------



## robert@fm

I hope this YouTube video is allowed here.  It's how J S Bach might have protested against President Fart, were he alive today...


----------



## Lanny

Don't get me wrong, I don't like Trump either but, however true or false the way he won the election etc. he was voted in by the American people: he DOES represent a lot of people's views. People like that CAN be dangerous when under estimated: something that tends to happen while we're too busy laughing at him & the numbers of people he speaks for. He HAS to be taken seriously by other world leaders whether they like him or not. So, I'd, personally, wouldn't poke fun at him! A snake basking in the sun looks very lazy & sleepy but, poke it & it'll strike!


----------

